# sig request



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

title: matt hughes

size: the MAX limit

colors: dont matter just not purple

Picture: it can have more than one pic, just be creative and do your style

other: add whatever kinda graphics to it, whatever looks good, designer feel free on this one im sure ill like whatever u do....thanks


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's one i put together. Let me know what you think/if you want any details changed etc.

PS. Don't type Matt Hughes into Google Image search with Safe search off! lol


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good, but looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

d3rkk said:


> PS. Don't type Matt Hughes into Google Image search with Safe search off! lol


I hate you. -_-


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I hate you. -_-


Ditto


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

d3rkk said:


> Here's one i put together. Let me know what you think/if you want any details changed etc.
> 
> PS. Don't type Matt Hughes into Google Image search with Safe search off! lol


oh man i love it alot i like that u used red for the font color....no change is needed is good as it is....great job


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

ID06 said:


> Ditto


 Why the hate?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

d3rkk said:


> PS. Don't type Matt Hughes into Google Image search with Safe search off! lol


damn you lol


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

d3rkk said:


> PS. Don't type Matt Hughes into Google Image search with Safe search off! lol


HAHA, I had to do it to see what you were talking about and OMG! What in the gay porn is going on there? lol :confused05:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't see what the big dea-OH MY GOD! 

- It's so tiny.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I don't see what the big dea-OH MY GOD!
> 
> - It's so tiny.


u talking about this sig, or teh stuff that come sup when you search matt huges? lol


----------

